# Solved: WoW error 132



## slingblade09

I have contacted tech support for WoW and they seem to be of no help. I keep getting this error 132 alot and it says that the memory could not be read. WoW says it is a very generic error usually involving the memory. The most common is an overheating problem. So after i take the side off of the case and put a big fan next to it, the game runs alot longer before getting these errors. When the fan is off or case side it on i get it right away. I have no other problems with and other games. And the other games have much better graphics and require alot better specs than wow does. I also notice sometimes when im on internet explorer that i get the memory could not be read error. Not sure what it means. Anyone have any tips or has had this problem before? Thanks.


----------



## BannerGuy

So are all your fans working (Case, Video Card, PSU, and Processor). Is your machine over-clocked? What are the other games you are playing that have better graphics? Have you tested your RAM to make sure that it is working fine with a RAM checking program?

When does this error occur in WoW? In the middle of gameplay, at loading of the game? Have you tried to reinstall WoW? Do you have any add-on's for your UI such as CT-MOD? If so have you deleted the WTF and WDB files and restarted the game? Have you tried turning off any addons at the beginning of the game?

Check your memory here:
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

BTW... just because WoW is not as visually impressive does not mean that the game less intensive on your machine... infact the very fact that it is a MMORPG makes it MORE demanding than other current games such as UT, DOOM etc... the very fact that there can be 10 or hundreds of toons on the screen at a given time, each with unique attributes, movements, etc makes this game VERY demanding on your machine... Check the memory and get back with the results.


----------



## slingblade09

The case fans all appear to be working. There is one in the back, side and front. With one also on the Processor and video card. The digital temp. reads at anywhere from 41 degrees idle to up to 46 or 47 when gaming. I am not over-clocked. I can play games like EQ2, SWG, BattleField 2, and Tiger Woods 2006 without a problem. 

The error occurs randomly in gameplay, but I notice it never happens in ironforge where the most people are at one time. It also seems to be darker in ironforge than the rest of the game...not sure if that helps. It happens alot when I get on the flying mounts and go to other locations besides ironforge. I also never get it in the instanced dungeons. It seems to all ways happen in the middle of gameplay. Never when loading, but sometimes I get it immediatly after logging on. I have re-installed WoW, didn't fix the problem. I do have the Cosmos mod, but it still happed right away when iI re-installed without putting the mod back on. I have deleted the WTF and WBD files and it still did it. I also took the vid setting all the way down, still didn't work.

I will run the test tonight and post results.


----------



## slingblade09

I dont have a floppy drive and i cant seem to get the the test to boot from the CD i burned. I dont see how it could be bad...it has been fine with other games and other big MMOs. It is Corsair PC3200 SD DDR Ram. I have 2 sticks of 512...i have tried wow with just 1 stick in at a time...each time i got the error.


----------



## BMoCore

have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software? i know its a pain but its always a good start. i play WoW for HOURS and have not seen a single error ever. and i'm running 2 512's of 2700 memory.


----------



## slingblade09

I just got done re-installing windows and i still get the error. I just spent 450 on a new MB, CPU, and video card...shoudld put an end to the error crap.


----------



## BannerGuy

You should be able to change your startup sequence to load from a CD drive by changing it in the BIOS at boot up and setting the CD drive as the default boot device and disabling all other devices. I know with some PCs this is accomplished via f12 or f10 key before even the first windows screen appears.


----------



## BannerGuy

BTW the microsoft program is not the only program out there for testing ram... you might want to see if you can find another.


----------



## Networknewb

The 132 problem is 99% unique to WoW. The exception being 1 or 2 people who simply had bad sticks of RAM that caused the same error in one of the new top of the line offline games.

It isnt a software problem. Reinstalling WoW wont fix it, removing mods or having clean savedvariables wont fix it (thats Blizzards default cop out first answer for most problems), etc.

I have read page after page on the WoW boards and argued with the official tech board representatives over it. The occurance of the error is really pretty random. There doesnt seem to be an identifyable set of game circumstances that cause it reliably. I ran the game for nearly a year without ever having an error. Then 3 months after playing on a new machine, I started getting them. Well that machine went to hell and I had to gut it. New HD, PSU, & MB. Same CPU&RAM. After all the clean installs, new hardware, etc... I got one the very first day I booted it up. I still get them occasionally, but with no real frequency.

Also sadly the std memory testors will not identify any problems in the RAM unless the RAM is just simply bad. WoW techs admit that unless the RAM is just bad the std testors most likely will not reveal any problems with RAM getting the 132 erros.

OK. So what exactly is my point? After about 3 months of arguing over this, I think it really is 1 of 2 problems.

1) overheating of ram, cpu, or mb chipsets
2) the RAM that people are using is not of the *quality* that will run WoW as it was ment to be.

This is my opinions on the matter of RAM: All RAM is not created equal. A stick of RAM may not be *bad* in that it can preform all or 99% of the normal functions required by general computing with few enough errors that the system can ignore or compensate for them.

But the fact is that all RAM contains some degree of *badness*. Its just part of the manufacturing process. I call them deficiencies. In normal computing, there doesnt seem to be much of a difference in using *performance RAM* vs *budget* RAM. 

BUT, WoW and similar MMOs are not normal computing. If you dig through all the WoW tech forum discussions, their stance boils down to a statement that WoW is a very demanding cutting edge piece of software that tends to bring out deficiencies in normal hardware. Sounds like a big cop out right? *shrugs* I gave up arguing with them over it.

So, make sure your RAM, CPU, MB chipsets are not overheating. If the error happens enough to make game play intolerable, and you have the cash... invest in some performance RAM. This is not the answer I want to hear either, but its the ones I have come to conclude.

If you have a cheap motherboard that is known to have some performance problems that could definitely affect things especially if you overclock. There are several threads where people fixed thier 132 problem by underclocking the FSB by 1 mghz or changed RAM CAS slightly and fixed thier problems. Even though they did not mention overclocking, I think they probably were which made thier system a bit unstable.

If I had the money, I would buy a pair of Kingston performance RAM myself. But right now my 132 are infrequent enough to not worry about it.


----------



## slingblade09

I forgot about this thread, but in case anyone was wondering...I bought a new mobo, vid card, and cpu...turns out my old mobo had dr.pepper all over it...must of leaked in from the shelf above...quite funny actually, i needed an upgrade anyway, lol.


----------



## chendu

well wa shud i do shud i take part my comp and just clean it up or wat i just did a sytem restore cuz my vent didnt work then i re installed wow and know it give me error 132 never ever happened to me before so can some one plz tell me wat to do before my weekends done plz


----------



## squidboy

Maybe make a new thread? The 132 error (as well as others) are well documented on the WoW tech support board, so look, read and follow the advice there first.


----------



## chendu

pardon can u tell me wat the mean by the WTFfiles and WTB is i dunt kn where to get that from and if u have msn plz add me [email protected] ty


----------



## r_e_d1992

i have this problem with error 132 too.i have installed and reinstall wow.when i try to play the file doesnt open and it says that i need directx 9 or up to date video drivers.After that i see on my screen error132.it says memory could not be written.i have directx 9.in wow support i tried to look for update these drivers but i found no help.what can i do?


----------



## r_e_d1992

i updated my video drivers but the game still doesnt open.i think that is something with ram.my 512 ram isnt enough i think.if i put 768mb ram will the game play?i hate this error!!!!


----------



## Rosaro

I open the bios and load the setup defaults.

Then i never had a error 132 again.

Maybe it works for others....

Try and let us know.. :up:


----------



## Import

how did you setup the defaults for the bios?


----------



## ihatewowerror132

hey guys

ive been getting wow error 132 for a couple months now, and its been becoming more and more frequent... i have a nvidia 6800 gforce, and a biostar m7ncd motherboard. the error said " the memory could not be read" so i just bought two one gig sticks of corsair ram (high quality) and ran mem test on them, which came back with no errors. I have tried changing memory settings to "slow down the memory" in my bios, like raising the cas latency, but it has not helped. i have updated video drivers and reinstalled the game and it has not helped. 

My computer restarts randomly, and other games randomly close as well, which leads me to believe its a hardware problem, most likely the memory is not getting enough voltage from the motherboard. The annoying part is, this model of motherboard does not allow you to change voltage in its bios, you have to use a separate program, which does not seem to work for me. If anyone knows how i can get this program, called warpspeeder, to allow me to access the "overvoltage pannel " where one changes the voltage......or has any other suggestions to fix the problem, it would be much appreciated....


----------



## meanyob

Here you go! Problem Solved!!! (for me any way)

I had 'error 132' for about 1 month.
Thinking back, I updated alot of the drivers for my computer. Namely the Nvidia Geforce Drivers (mine is a 7800GS - AGP)
Thats when I got the 'error 132' - Damn those latest Geforce drivers!

So, if you have a geforce, then downgrade to driver 93.71 (they are older drivers, but still work)

I repeat...

Drivers 93.71
93.71_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

Enjoy!


----------



## Demonickiller

I hatewowerror132 have you tried replacing your power supply that might fix the random restarting if you havent done that allready


----------



## arygos_fean_wow

Hello all. i also play world of warcraft. i have a level 70 night elf rogue on the server arygos. i recently had to renew my operating system and lost all my data. i have re downloaded world of warcraft but after i click open and select play on the mini screen. error message number 132 pops up also saying memory could not be read. have not gotten in yet. i am believeing it has something to do with my video and have downloaded ALOT of software and driver updates. nothing perceeding my situation. can anyone help me or give me any advice? would really appreciate any reccomendations. if anyone plays the arygos server, if you see fean online give me a yell. if i get the computer fixed of course.


----------



## Demonickiller

have you check your divice manager to see if you have any yellow question marks


----------



## marcorius

This error exist because your DDR memory is instable.
Most reason is your bios setting is wrong.
The voltage setting mostly sets as AUTO
It's very important you set it to exact voltage
Example: ddr2 6400 setting 1.8 volt

If you change that setting your problem is solved.:up:

I play now WoW no problems anymore

gr. Marcorius


----------



## Muziq

Hi all,

I thought I would respond to this thread with my own 132 problem instead of starting a new thread. Basically, 5 days ago, I started to get severe WoW crashes and Blue screens, Usually resulting in a complete PC restart but sometimes WoW would quit and I would get the Blizzard error box. Here is a short extract of the error message

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:004ABD5C

The instruction at "0x004ABD5C" referenced memory at "0x01345A34".
The memory could not be "read".

Naturally, I went straight to the Blizzard technical help forums and did some researching. It seems that this problem seems to be pretty common and there is a horde of angry gamers.
I have investigated alot of the possible solutions such as, deleting my WTF and Interface files, running the Blizzard repair utility, running it in OpenGL mode, Windowed mode, no addons etc, all to no avail unfortunatly. I gave WoW a rest and decided to play some other games while my research went on as to why this was happening. This is where things started to really worry me. I went to play TF2 and about 5minutes into my first game, I was Blue screened and restarted. I then tried a much older game (Dungeon Keeper 2) and got the same result, 15minutes into the game. 

This very same thing started happening 2 days ago just by browsing the internet or doing running programs such as MSN. I then went back onto the Blizzard technical help again to see if anyone else had replied with a solution. It seems someone had pasted something from this forum, about changing the voltage input to my ram from Automatic to a set voltage.
I got a more technical minded friend to assist me in finding out the correct voltage and found out it should be set to 1.80v. I restarted and entered the Bios and changed this. Now things have been rectified somewhat apart from the gaming aspect. I mananaged one battleground in Warcraft before being closed and receiving a WoW error. It was very similar to the last error message except this time it was The memory could not be "written" (instead of "read"). I have not tried gaming since this (about 20:00hr yesterday).

My confusion about this problem is that it seems to have only occured since the 2.4 patch was implemented in WoW and their technical staff have admitted that the patch may bring to light some faults with my system that were underlying and unnoticable before. 

I'm afraid my hardware knowledge is rather limited and spartan but I will do my best to understand any solutions. Here is some basical dxdiag information about my PC:

Time of this report: 4/22/2008, 16:42:11
Machine name: DRE-9E8E1A5268C
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 3582MB RAM
Page File: 670MB used, 6330MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

If there is anything else I can provide any one with to assist me with my problem I am happy to help and will be checking this thread regularly.

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Muziq

Quick bump  Not sure if I should have started a new thread about my problem as this thread is flagged as Solved. Once again, any help appreciated.


----------



## SuperMikey

My WoW has been crashing a lot recently, and it's really annoying.
I've checked the registry and the RAM, there are no abnormalities there.

Here is a copy of the error report I keep recieving, any help would be appreciated!

World of WarCraft (build 8125)

Exe: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
Time: Apr 29, 2008 6:25:36.921 PM
User: Neil
Computer: NEIL-D9826E36FB
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00633833

The instruction at "0x00633833" referenced memory at "0x01209C0B".
The memory could not be "written".


----------

